# Is there a market for header boxs for dredge



## Illicit (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi not sure if anyone is interested but i made this carbon fiber header box for my dredge, figured if anyone needs one i can make them. This one has a 2 inch suction hose fitting molded and is super light weight. I still have to sand and trim it but looks like it should work out pretty good


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 12, 2017)

I really like that, a lot.
Makes me wish I had a dredge.

How expensive was the start up for carbon fiber manufacturing? When i looked in to it several years ago, it was ludicrously expensive.


----------



## Illicit (Apr 12, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I really like that, a lot.
> Makes me wish I had a dredge.
> 
> How expensive was the start up for carbon fiber manufacturing? When i looked in to it several years ago, it was ludicrously expensive.




Well i had half the skill from working with fiberglass which is half the cost. This is all a hobby for me but trying to make my hobbies make me money instead of cost. But even as a hobbiest its still expensive with the variety of equipment(vacuum pump/table etc)and investment in material. I already had everything so when i started my dredge i knew i didnt want to use wood or a pylon because i would have to make a bigger pontoon. So i figured i would make a carbon fiber sluice box and then the need for a flare and connection came up so decided to make this. I wanted the dredge to be as light as possible since im a one man weekend crew and didnt want to kill myself carrying heavy equipment


----------

